# Grain Quarantined in Tas



## dago001 (3/7/13)

Had a WTF moment today. I purchased some yeast and grain from one of the site sponsors early to mid June. Still hadnt arrived by today so did a bit of digging around and found my package in the couriers store had been quarantined due to it containing Barley.
Now I live in Tassie and am 100% behind the quarantine department, but I was gobsmacked to say the least. rang quarantine and finally got a call from a bloke who tells me that I had to fill in a Notice of Intention to import grain. Even after explaining that it is malted barley, etc etc, I still have to fill in this form. No worries about that, but it seems that every time I buy grain i have to do this.
I spoke to the supplier who was just as mystified as me, as they are sending grain here everyday.
I'm not sure if I have a question to ask, as even after 4hrs of thinking, I still cant get my head around it. I have emailed the appropriate autorities asking for clarification, and hope that it works out well in the long run.
Not sure what else to say - any ideas????
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Yob (3/7/13)

I think it's similar to the flowers thing then mate, it should also be attentioned to quarantine for inspection.. (if it is the same) 

The level of "inspection required" may well correspond to their quota needed for the month..

Their jobs are safe for ever with those sorts of rules (I do understand the need though)

Bloody he'll mate, us not having a good run are us?


----------



## slash22000 (3/7/13)

Why would quarantine seize a domestic shipment? Unless it's come in directly to TAS from overseas?


----------



## Yob (3/7/13)

They have some extremely strict border control, even flower hops, grown in Tassie, shipped to Melbourne, split and sent back to Tassie require quarantine inspection coming back in..


----------



## ianh (4/7/13)

Sorry to hear of your hassles mate. Hope it is not a sign of things to come.


----------



## dago001 (4/7/13)

Its not a real big hassle at the moment, but it may be in future in regards to bulk buys etc. Thinking about it some more this morning, I still think they have confused it with umalted barley/grain/seeds/feed stock etc. I am of the understanding that malted barley is "cooked/kilned" for want of a better word. Actually reading the quarantine web site it says you can bring in "Processed foods including dried, cooked and canned fruit and vegetables". Buggered if I know. I will have to keep following it up, but at this stage I still can't believe I have to do paperwork to get grain and they just let them bloody queenslanders move here, no questions asked :lol: 
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/7/13)

That reminds me - we should do a bulk buy....... 

As for us moving here - the only way you know we're queenslanders is that they ran out of spare heads on the Spirit, so sum of us are still waiting for our 2nd head.

As for quarantine - it's probably your poor luck that they intercepted the package. If this becomes a regular thing, we might have to buy our grain from *shock horror* a home brew shop in Hobart. :blink:


----------



## Mardoo (4/7/13)

Some of it can depend on language used on shipping manifests. During the UK mad cow thing we were bringing in a milk-based product and had the whole shipment quarantined. Why? Why the shipper labelled the container "Bovine Milk Product" as in Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy, or mad cow disease. Once it was labelled "Milk Product" there was no problem whatsoever. 

Perhaps get the shipper to label it as Cooked, Malted Barley Product, or some such thing.


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

Mardoo said:


> Some of it can depend on language used on shipping manifests. During the UK mad cow thing we were bringing in a milk-based product and had the whole shipment quarantined. Why? Why the shipper labelled the container "Bovine Milk Product" as in Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy, or mad cow disease. Once it was labelled "Milk Product" there was no problem whatsoever.
> Perhaps get the shipper to label it as Cooked, Malted Barley Product, or some such thing.


Just label it as Cannabis. Quarantine is a different department so in true public service fashion if it doesn't fit in their box they won't care.


----------



## jphowman (4/7/13)

Mardoo said:


> Some of it can depend on language used on shipping manifests. During the UK mad cow thing we were bringing in a milk-based product and had the whole shipment quarantined. Why? Why the shipper labelled the container "Bovine Milk Product" as in Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy, or mad cow disease. Once it was labelled "Milk Product" there was no problem whatsoever.
> 
> Perhaps get the shipper to label it as Cooked, Malted Barley Product, or some such thing.


Or just label it malt.

I declared a bag of grain at the WA border once and the bloke asked me what sort. When I said 'malted' he told me not to worry about it.

My guess is the customs officer looking at the shipment doesn't know that malt is kilned.


----------



## dago001 (4/7/13)

franks said:


> Or just label it malt.
> 
> I declared a bag of grain at the WA border once and the bloke asked me what sort. When I said 'malted' he told me not to worry about it.
> 
> My guess is the customs officer looking at the shipment doesn't know that malt is kilned.


I have been trying to explain that to the quarantine dept. Just doesnt seem to compute that it is kilned- they just treat it a a grain - still in discussions at this stage.


----------



## dago001 (4/7/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> That reminds me - we should do a bulk buy.......
> 
> As for us moving here - the only way you know we're queenslanders is that they ran out of spare heads on the Spirit, so sum of us are still waiting for our 2nd head.
> 
> As for quarantine - it's probably your poor luck that they intercepted the package. If this becomes a regular thing, we might have to buy our grain from *shock horror* a home brew shop in Hobart. :blink:


I had my 2nd head removed thanks, call in and pick it up, I dont need it anymore 
As for buying grain from hobart, I will find a way to import it, maybe set up a co-op or such. I dont think it is a problem bringing it in, more that they need paperwork to bring it in/keep them in employment


----------



## Guysmiley54 (4/7/13)

+1



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> That reminds me - we should do a bulk buy.......


----------



## ianh (4/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> and they just let them bloody queenslanders move here, no questions asked :lol:
> Cheers
> LagerBomb


At least I consider myself to be a West Australian, albiet with a funny accent even though I did move here from Queensland.

Second another bulk buy getting low on supplies.


----------



## dago001 (4/7/13)

ianh said:


> At least I consider myself to be a West Australian, albiet with a funny accent even though I did move here from Queensland.
> 
> Second another bulk buy getting low on supplies.


Honary Tasmanian IanH - You know - Iron Ore and all that, plus we are happy to take credit as the birth place of the spreadsheet.


----------



## Bridges (4/7/13)

For all you Tasmanians check this out I also put it in the ebay thread. Seems a good deal if the bidding doesn't get to high.


----------



## Draughton (4/7/13)

Same deal is on gumtree

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/queenstown/miscellaneous-goods/home-brewing-outfit-complete/1022960838


----------



## Feldon (4/7/13)

If you can't get the local customs bods to see that the barley has been through a malting process, which would destroy any insect or microbial life, write the matter down in a polite letter to your local state MP. Ask him/her to enquire with the relevant state govt. department what the situation is regarding importing malt to Tas from the mainland. This would raise the matter to a higher level in the relevant department and if you get the all clear you will have a written response to wave under the nose of any officer that quarantines any future shipment.


----------



## dago001 (4/7/13)

Feldon said:


> If you can't get the local customs bods to see that the barley has been through a malting process, which would destroy any insect or microbial life, write the matter down in a polite letter to your local state MP. Ask him/her to enquire with the relevant state govt. department what the situation is regarding importing malt to Tas from the mainland. This would raise the matter to a higher level in the relevant department and if you get the all clear you will have a written response to wave under the nose of any officer that quarantines any future shipment.


Hoping that it can be sorted out before this needs to happen, but I will keep it in mind.
Thanks


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

Sent the form away yesterday, gtain delivered today. Issue not sorted, but I have my grain.
LagerBomb


----------



## jlm (5/7/13)

We had a palette of grain for the brewery held up by quarantine recently........came through fine in the end so who knows? Could be a new overzealous employee?


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

jlm said:


> We had a palette of grain for the brewery held up by quarantine recently........came through fine in the end so who knows? Could be a new overzealous employee?


Maybe the case, however, Im playing by the rules for now, until this gets sorted. A few more people are involved now, but I will fill you in tomorrow.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## BrewRick (28/7/13)

Any updates on this topic? I'm looking to order all of my grain from the mainland in the future, because I'm just not a fan of the LHBS's in Hobart. But don't want to order a heap of grain that might not reach me!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/7/13)

BrewRick said:


> Any updates on this topic? I'm looking to order all of my grain from the mainland in the future, because I'm just not a fan of the LHBS's in Hobart. But don't want to order a heap of grain that might not reach me!


Nobody is a fan of the LHBS in Hobart....... h34r:


----------



## Amber Fluid (30/7/13)

BrewRick said:


> Any updates on this topic? I'm looking to order all of my grain from the mainland in the future, because I'm just not a fan of the LHBS's in Hobart. But don't want to order a heap of grain that might not reach me!


Easiest thing is to get in on the Bulk Buys. Nothing to worry about then.


----------

